# Looking for the right stud



## nick_wilburn (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I have a ton of pm's to go through.


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

I'd choose Grady. Grady x Auggie cross is extremely strong. Current NDC(Flawless Execution) is Auggie son x Grady daughter. A friend of mine has a Luke x QAA Grady daughter that is showing real promise. You would likely need some titles and/or at least QAA status before Chad would breed to your girl.


----------



## yukonriverriley (Aug 15, 2007)

I knew and trained with Missy (Whitewater Plourdes Ms). Her best pups IMO were from her Shaq (Wood River's Franchise) litters which produced FC AFC Rocky and FC AFC Lexi, FC AFC Denali, FC Ike, among other QAA dogs. They were small (except Ike!), high drive, sensitive, and ridiculous marking machines. I suggest Shaq sons or siblings (unless your girls is titled you probably won't be able to get to Shaq directly). 

Loved Missy and excited to see her lines continuing! She was an absolutely amazing marker and water dog.


----------

